# Newcommer



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, just wanting to introduce myself here. I have been breeding for a bit, and was wanting to come and join a forum for this. I do always have a few questions and the last place I had tried to ask questions told me I was a complete idiot for not knowing everything there was about breeding... Hope to meet nicer and new people here.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, and welcome. You will most definitely meet nicer people here.  We all have things to learn, and no one knows every single thing.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you  I am also a feeder breeder for my snakes and for others in colorado but might be taking an interest in possibly breeding them for pets to when one of my pew's popped up 3 rex's in her litter.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  There is a wealth of information here, but information is always being added to, with each new person's experiences. More interesting that way, I think.


----------



## BlueTris (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi and welcome. I am quite new here but from what I have seen everyone is really friendly. I think you have come to the right place to make friends and learn about mice breeding without being looked down on or made to feel silly for asking questions.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of snakes do you have? Just KSBs, or do you have others? I have snakes too, so I'm always curious. Welcome!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

just have Kenyan sand boas


----------

